# Front Panel



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Has anyone had any small blisters show up in areas in the front panel? They don't seem to be filled with air. It's like something is going on underneath the top skin or gell coat or whatever it is and the skin is shrinking down around it so it looks kind of bumpy or blistered??? I'm guessing it's a heat thing since the front is facing the sun most of the time.

Ray


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd get up on the roof and inspect for a hole. Seems like you have a bit of water getting between the wall and the Outback skin.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Haven't had any problems
Sound like you may be getting some moisture in there some how

Don


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there,

I have noted perceptable ripples in the skin of our TT but nothing I could define as a bubble. Hope it's nothing serious









Eric


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you post a pic? I've got a bit of delamination around a marker light on the front which does not look like a small bubble but a raised area on the front.

Mike


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I have notice one spot on the front of my 2006 26rs that looks like a screw has come loose under the skin and is pushing out. I have been keeping an eye on it and it does not seem to be getting worse. The next time I'm at the dealer I'm going to have them look at it.

-Todd



camptails said:


> Has anyone had any small blisters show up in areas in the front panel? They don't seem to be filled with air. It's like something is going on underneath the top skin or gell coat or whatever it is and the skin is shrinking down around it so it looks kind of bumpy or blistered??? I'm guessing it's a heat thing since the front is facing the sun most of the time.
> 
> Ray
> 
> ...


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

I have been to my dealer already over this issue. I have had what I call bubbles develop between my hitch light and the midline of the front of the trailer. After the tech looked it over, he took several pictures to send to Keystone but from the tech's comments, it's delaminating. Kinda interesting, kinda frustrating for a trailer that's only two months old and it's longest trip so far has been from the dealer to my house. The only time my trailer has been wet was when the dealer washed it down prior to delivery! I'm guessing that later on this summer I'll get a call from the dealer to bring it in so they can tear the front end off...what a bummer








I guess that maybe some water got in around the hitch light or maybe it was a batch of bad glue. I put a couple of pictures of what mine looks like in my album.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

This has started showing up in various patches on the front panel. I tried pictures but the white just doesn't show much. I know it is not water because the top is sealed tight. The blistering is in the jellcoat. and the blisters are not hollow but hard like plastic. Nothing seems soft or hollow.. Really weird ......







Since one year has passed I am probably out of luck.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I have the same problem, I posted pictures under this link:Link
The dealer has said they have authorization to replace the entire front cap. Waiting for more details. My dealer told me they have seen several of these recently. I think mine came from the hitch light not being properly sealed. Camptails is this what you are seeing?



mrw3gr said:


> I have been to my dealer already over this issue. I have had what I call bubbles develop between my hitch light and the midline of the front of the trailer. After the tech looked it over, he took several pictures to send to Keystone but from the tech's comments, it's delaminating. Kinda interesting, kinda frustrating for a trailer that's only two months old and it's longest trip so far has been from the dealer to my house. The only time my trailer has been wet was when the dealer washed it down prior to delivery! I'm guessing that later on this summer I'll get a call from the dealer to bring it in so they can tear the front end off...what a bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I took my trailer in to the dealer for pictures. They said the problem was with the gel coat. They had not seen it before. They did say that Keystone had had problems with separation especially on the front panel but that shows as bulges not blistering of the gel coat







. Any way they said it was a defect and sent pictures in. I will be Keystones call since my trailer is out of warranty by 3 months. I am not holding my breath knowing Keystone and their warranty dept. I will probably have to live with it.









Ray


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Good news...Keystone will replace the front panel on our trailer. The blistering is not anything the dealer has seen before but it is definitely not normal so good for Keystone.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good to hear that camptails!

It's always encouraging to hear that when it comes down to it, Keystone does stand behind their Outbacks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulation, I hope they dont have your Outback for too long!


----------

